# Proyecto 3A de Rod Elliott



## Iván Francisco (Jul 31, 2009)

Una de las cosas que me gusta hacer es dibujar con los programas de diseño de pcb's, con los años he ido aprendiendo un poco, seguramente me falta muchísimo para aprender, de hecho como la mayoría de gente de este foro la electrónica es un hobby para mi ya que mi ocupación no tiene nada que ver con las ciencias exactas ni con la electrónica. Así que con estos antecedentes ya pueden tomar rienda suelta a sus comentarios, es esta oportunidad, al igual que Juanma estoy embarcado en la búsqueda de una etapa para triamplificar un sistema que tengo en casa, para los woofers el problema está resuelto, pero para los medios y los agudos estuve revolviendo la web a diestra y siniestra para poder empezar a decidir que etapa construir y esta vez le tocó al *proyecto 3A de Rod Elliott*, he aquí un diseño de pcb que quiero mostrarles para ver si le enuentran errores y como poder mejorarla.
Se trata de una placa de simple faz de 75x100mm (que le sobra espacio) donde algunos componentes van por debajo de la misma, por ejemplo: las resistencias de .33E de 5W, los capacitores de 100n debajo de los electrolíticos y la red zobel.
Todos estos componentes están coloreados de azul, los demás que van sobre la pcb de rojo.
Espero comentarios
Muchas gracias
Iván

PD: tuve que eliminar la foto de la pcb por un problema de derechos de autor.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jul 31, 2009)

Estimado amigo del foro, debes de tener cuidado porque lo que ves en las paginas de Rod Elliott no es el exacto circuito, es solo algo aproximado como muestra solo si le compras el PCB que el fabrica te da el circuito real...


Suerte en tu proyecto


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 31, 2009)

OK Jorge, muchas gracias  por tu respuesta, (me lo imaginaba).
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jul 31, 2009)

podria tratar de conseguirte el esquema de disposicion de componentes y el verdadero esquema electronico, si te interesa, dame tiempo


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 31, 2009)

Si Jorge, realmente me interesaría conocer el esquema original, para la pcb no habría problema creo que me las puedo arreglar de alguna manera.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2009)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> Estimado amigo del foro, debes de tener cuidado porque lo que ves en las paginas de Rod Elliott no es el exacto circuito, es solo algo aproximado como muestra solo si le compras el PCB que el fabrica te da el circuito real...



Lamento corregirte, pero los circuitos de las páginas de ESP son los verdaderos y completamente operativos y funcionales, y te lo digo por que es una de mis páginas de referencia y he armado y modificado a mi gusto un gran número de circuitos publicados por Rod Elliot, en particular este amplificador 3A, y te garantizo que el funcionamiento es de primera línea. Solo en algunos pocos casos (2 o 3) los publicados son circuitos de versiones anteriores, con operatividad completa, pero sin las mejoras que han sido introducidas en la ultima revisión, que  por lo general son bastante pequeñas.

Iván:
Por respeto a la página de ESP, que te provee esquemas de primer nivel con documentación y explicaciones que por lejos son las mejores que he visto y técnicamente fundamentadas, te pido que te abstengas de publicar PCB diseñados en base a sus circuitos. Vos sabrás que este hombre vende un conjunto de PCB ya diseñados y verificados para armar sus proyectos, y sabrás también que destina esos fondos al mantenimiento del sitio web. El publicar PCB referidas a sus proyectos en forma libre y masiva, atenta directamente contra los intereses de este diseñador y contra la permanencia del sitio. ESP te permite realizar todos sus proyectos con la condición de que no perjudiques su "negocio" de venta de PCBs, y publicando tu diseño...lo estás perjudicando.

Gracias por entender...

Saludos!


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 31, 2009)

OK ezavalla
entiendo perfectamente el tema del "copyright" solo que creí que un tema de consulta no era perjudicial, lamento el error. Después de contestarte voy a editar el post para borrar la imagen de la pcb.
Si no te molesta me gustaría consultarte el diseño de la misma.
Muchas gracias
Iván


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2009)

OK...y muchas gracias!
Consultame lo que sea...mientras que sepa la respuesta...  

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2009)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> Estimado amigo del foro, debes de tener cuidado porque lo que ves en las paginas de Rod Elliott no es el exacto circuito, es solo algo aproximado como muestra solo si le compras el PCB que el fabrica te da el circuito real.



Los circuitos de la página de Rod Elliott no sólo son exactos, sino que funcionan MUY bien.
Al igual que Ezavalla he armado algunos, modificado alguna cosita y siempre anduvieron de primera. En particular el P03 es una joyita minimalista (opinión personal) y acá podés ver "lo que le hice", las incorrecciones de cables y demás y funciona perfecto.

Con respecto a los PCB, lo que comenta Ezavalla es muy cierto y lo considero justo: Simplemente no difundas los PCB que hagas de sus diseños, por una cuestión de respeto hacia el autor que así lo pide.
Fuera de eso, armalo tranquilo IvanFrancisco que el diseño es muy bueno y va a funcionar. Si no anda, el error está en el montaje y no en el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 31, 2009)

La pregunta era si básicamente estaba bién la disposición de los componentes sobre la placa, no sé si tuviste la oportunidad de bajarte el .jpg o si había algún tipo de error.
Estoy tratando de probar alguna etapa de potencia pata triamplificar, esta sería de prueba para el parlante de medios y/o el tweeter también. El sistema sería triamplificado con o sin sub, eso todavía lo tengo pendiente.
Muchas gracias
Iván


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 1, 2009)

No alcance a ver el pcb..pero te puedo decir que funciona de maravillas ese amplificador..tengo dos estapas funcionando y  no presentan ningún problema..muy buena la página de rod.            Ya que estamos hablando de está web aprobecho a preguntar a ezavalla o al resto de la comunidad, que opinión pueden dar acerca de la fuente multiplicadora de capacitancia de rod?.




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y el punto número dos dice...


----------



## juanma (Ago 1, 2009)

El tema de los derechos de autor, no viene por el lado de no copiar el PCB que vende Elliot?
Generalmente todo lo que esta registrado, es permitido el uso particular, y sino no tiene sentido una publicacion en la Web

DIYAudio Forum tiene varios post en los que discuten el diseño de distintos PCB para el P3A
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=148230&highlight=
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=129884&highlight=
etc....
Y hasta ahora, no lei de ninguna queja sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola Juanma:
justamente en 

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=148230&highlight=

está posteada la placa en cuestión
Un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2009)

No se que pueda suceder en el foro de diyaudio, pero yo participo del foro propio de ESP y ahí son particularmente estrictos con este tipo de cosas. Te dan soporte y apoyo para los que quieras, pero no puedes postear ningun PCB relacionado con cualquier proyecto de ESP, ni aún los desarrollados en placas experimentales.

Supongo que como ESP no tiene control sobre esos foros, no puede exigir lo mismo que en el propio, pero  no creo que eso sea un justificativo para no cumplir con el pedido del autor.

De todas formas, hacer cualquiera de sus plaquetas es muy simple: tan solo deben copiarla. Tienen el esquemático, tienen una foto del layout de los componentes y tienen las dimensiones...no es tan dificil imaginar por donde van las pistas, no? Es solo cuetion de jugar un poco con la posición de cada componente para replicar el PCB. Y usando este layout, ya saben que estan contempladas todas las necesidades del proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola ezavalla:
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en respetar las normas de los foros a los que he accedido, por lo tanto es simplemente eso: si no te gusta te retiras (o no te anotas) y listo.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 1, 2009)

Yo tengo los pcb originales y los esquemas originales y una entrada al sitio con usuario y eso es lo que yo no debo ceder a la web para no perjudicar el negocio de Rod Elliott según él me lo hizo saber por carta luego de que yo compre sus proyectos.
Nunca expuse sus trabajos. de ninguna manera.
Los esquemas electrónicos  que son públicos se pueden tomar, usar, crear un PCB, publicarlo, compartir experiencia y conceptos, lo que no podemos hacer de eso es comercializarlo, porque no nos corresponde y creo que en eso estamos todos de acuerdo..

Sobre tú otro tema, talvez para ti que estimo eres muy experiente y con grandes conocimientos en esta área tomas un circuito publicado de el y lo puedes desarrollar y saltear sus modificaciones por mejoras o cambio de componentes.

Yo, y talvez por mí muy, muy  poquito conocimiento no puede hacer funcionar bien ninguno de sus proyectos más importantes, (ojo solo fueron 4) por eso los compre y descubrí muchas cosas que me hicieron entender porque no me funcionaron.. y si estimado compañero forista es probable este equivocado, pero no hay mala intención, solo digo que para principiantes y para mi en particular,  esos esquemas no están 100% ok. Así que tratare de reverlos para ver si puedo sacar adelante alguno es probable que el error haya sido mío.

Gracias por tu intervención y tu participación en el foro, he aprendido mucho de tus exposiciones.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola Jorge:
Al contrario soy yo quién no dejo de aprender todos los días de ustedes los foreros con conceptos muy avanzados en electrónica. Ya que la charla se hace muy agradable les voy a contar un poquito para que me conozcan:
Allá por los '70 me puso a soldar amplificador un primo que tengo (que por ese entonces estudiaba ingeniería electrónica en la utn). Estos eran kits de industria nacional, caso de Fapesa y Turner que hacían preamplificador y etapas de potencia, el los armaba y los vendía (yo soldaba) y con eso me ganaba unos manguitos.
Después de la secundaria, en realidad la facultad, obviamente me puse de novio y me casé, luego familia........etc. etc. historia que muchos conocen.
A partir de internet hace unos pocos años el reencuentro con la información masiva y el recupero de un hobby muy atesorado desde los 13 años (audiófilo era el término que se le ponía a la gente en esa época), el hi-end no existía por aquellos años, solo el hi-fi.
Ya te estás dando cuenta que de electrónica solamente la Ley de Ohm conozco ( el resto es lectura una y mil veces para que los conceptos entren en la cabeza) y con muchos errores por cierto!
Por lo tanto solamente intento explorar cosas que aún no conozco y es por eso que dibujar (entre otras cosas) con los programas de pcb me gusta mucho.
El post al que hacíamos referencia Juanma y yo en el DIYAudio, fué publicado por mí y lo primero que escribí es que es muy razonable que Rod no permita poner fotos de pcb's en su foro (que era 100% razonable) lo admití enseguida al principio, mi intención era solamente la consulta con gente mucho más calificada que yo para preguntar que tal estaba "dibujando" la pcb. Si en algún rincón  de vuestros corazones he ofendido a algo o alguien vuelvo a pedir las disculpas del caso, como ahora me conocen un poquito más seguramente entenderán que no fué con algún tipo de mala intención la publicación de ese proyecto. 
Resumiendo, si a alguien le gustó ese "layout" aquí hay alguien que seguramente dará una mano a quién lo necesite para dibujar su proyecto,  creo que en el fondo y comparando con otros diseños de placas, el mío seguramente no está tan mal después de todo.
Después de aclarar un poco todo esto no queda más que agradecerles nuevamente la cálida bienvenida a esta comunidad.
Un abrazo
Iván
PD: Jorge, la bandera uruguaya la puso un amigo de Tacuarembó que me registró por entonces en el foro de DIYAudio.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Ago 1, 2009)

Yo no entiendo por que tanto problemas con ese circuito y pcb al que se refieren ustedes, que hay que respetar derechos de autor y por otro lado se están publicando esquemas y pcb de PEAVEY, GALIEN , incluso el circuito y pcb de LADELEC. y nadie menciona de respetar derechos de autor, ¿por que de esta marca (esp) si?, ahora si ellos son patrocinadores de esta pagina es otro royo. Además los temas que aquí se abordan no son con fines comerciales sino que con fines didácticos entonces por que tanto alboroto.
digo esto por que ya a alguien le sensuraron los pcb de esa marca (esp).
Disculpen si estoy ofendiendo a alguien que es esa la intención.

Disculpen si estoy ofendiendo a alguien,  no es esa la intensión
no se si ese Rod Elliott es lo mismo que esp.
esto es una aclaracion.
saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola Oswaldo

La cosa no pasa en este caso por derechos de autor ni nada por el estilo, sino por el respeto.
Rod Elliott (creador de ESP, Eliott Sound Products) crea diseños muy buenos de montones de cosas de audio (y alguna que otra cosilla más) y pone a tu disposición los esquemas, con todos los detalles y análisis que puedas querer o necesitar.
Más aún, te dice que los podés usar.

Si querés, él te vende un PCB que él mismo diseñó. Si lo querés hacer vos mismo y ahorrarte la plata, adelante.
Lo único que pide es que no hagas públicos los PCBs. Sólo eso: No compitas con su negocio.

No está prohibido ni en este foro ni en ningún otro el difundirlos, pero hacerlo (sabiendo esto) es simplemente ignorar el pedido del autor. Es usar lo que te ofrece y faltarle el respeto al no respetar esa simple cosa que te pide a cambio.

Por otro lado, el fin didáctico lo persiguen los diagramas y esquemáticos y el análisis que se hace de ellos. A la hora de ponerse a soldar componentes para hacerlos funcionar... Es como que la parte didáctica ya pasó, ¿no te parece?.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2009)

Ivan y Oswaldo: todo está OK. No hay ofensas ni discusiones molestas

Estaba leyendos los posts anteriores hasta que encontré el de Cacho que puso todo en claro. Iba a decir algunas cosas, pero Cacho las ha expuesto de manera impecable...así que no queda mucho por hablar al respecto.
Solo remarcar el criterio del RESPETO hacia ese desarrollador y diseñador de primera línea, algo que es difícil de encontrar en Internet, que está plagada de verduras de todo tipo y colores. No considero que los comentarios de nadie sean una ofensa ni que hayan faltado el respeto de alguna manera. Yo no defiendo a ESP, solo aprecio la voluntad de ese australiano de dar a todo el mundo el conocimiento que tiene y además, el haber desarrollado plaquetas de sus proyectos para que las puedan comprar todos quienes deseen realizar uno de ellos y sepan que les va a funcionar de primera intención. Por eso mismo es que soy conciente de que si el analizó y desarrolló un PCB que permite operar a uno de sus diseños, pero a la vez nos explica como es que funiona y nos dá el esquema completo del diseño realizado, veo bastante mal el publicar a todo el planeta (no se olviden que a este foro lo puede ver todo el planeta) un diseño de un PCB que no solo compite con sus productos...los mismo productos con el cual el mantiene esa web llena de conocimientos, sino que además tienen una calidad por demás dudosa (trazado de masas, ubicación de componentes, etc). Si a ese esquema lo vé algún otro "internauta" puede llegar a pensar..."Já..me ahorré los 20 dolares de ESP"...y despues acude al foro a secar la mente de los participantes tratando de solucionar un problema que ni siquiera es nuestro...se entiende la idea? Yo no le he comprado plaquetas a ESP por que tengo la capacidad y medios para desarrollar las mías, aunque mucha veces uso de guía sus propios diseños, ya que soy consciente de que son MUY BUENOS. Pero eso no justifica que yo difunda en Internet esos PCB, por que estaría perjudicando a ESP y creando fuente de problemas para otros usuarios del foro.

En lo que a mí concierne, *YO* hago los PCB de los productos de ESP y *YO* soluciono los problemas que se derivan de ellos. Pero jamás voy a publicar uno de esos PCB *para no causar perjuicios a ESP* y para no tener que resolver problemas de otros causados por mi "aporte". Si alguien diseñó su propio PCB a partir de un diseño de ESP...entonces debe ser capaz de solucionar los problemas que ese diseño origine. Y si no lo sabe hacer...no debería haber encarado ese proyecto en primer lugar...
En cambio, si compran el PCB directamente a ESP, van a tener el apoyo directo del creador de ese producto y les va a solucionar todos los problemas, por que le han pagado para que lo haga.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 2, 2009)

Yo no veo nada de "didáctico" en una PCB. Lo didáctico es analizar un circuito, o diseñar uno propio. No andar soldando cosas en una placa.


----------



## ehbressan (May 9, 2010)

Hola, a todo lo que han dicho, quisiera agregar un ejemplo. Si bien esta en ingles, la página de Rod Elliott no solo tiene proyectos de electrónica explicados, detallados, con consejos, algunos de los cuales hasta tiene una PCB diseñada para el neofito que quiera construir el proyecto, con toda la ayuda adicional necesaria al comprarla. Si no que ademas tiene infinidad de articulos sobre electronica y en especial electronica de audio, algunos de ellos únicos en la red, ademas de otra infinidad de temas, notas, recomendaciones, software, humor, etc. gratuitos, al alcance de todos los que entiendan el viejo y deformado lenguaje germanico (Entiendase Ingles). Este sitio, gratuito, es mantenido con las utilidades de las ventas de las PCB´s, utilidades que de no existir, acabarian con la permanencia del sitio en la red. El ejemplo que menciono es el mio. Gracias a este sitio y  a algun otro, aprendi lo poquito que conozco de electronica y acustica de audio. En forma gratuita, a mi modo y a mis tiempos. Rod no vive de la venta de PCB´s, por lo tanto creo que no debe llamarse a esto "su empresa" desde el punto de vista comercial. Si creo, puede llamarse su empresa desde el punto de vista de su gran humanidad, la de compartir con el globo sus conocimientos y experiencias, enseñando, ayudando, debatiendo, etc. y como toda persona de bien, creo que debemos tener la sensibilidad necesaria, como para respetar su pedido, para que en el futuro otros entusiastas del tema, sin conocimientos, se vean beneficiados con la solidaridad de este Australiano.


----------



## Wheelf (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola a todos , es mi primera intervención en vuestro foro .

aprovechando la fuente de +\- 29 V de un amplificador viejo tenía pensado construir el P3A . 

Os agradecería que compartierais vuestras experiencias sobre todo con el condensador de coupling y los miller. Me estoy volviendo loco con las múltiples opiniones al respecto en otros foros, aquí parece que sois algo mas prácticos .  No tengo claro el tipo.

Espero vuestros comentarios.

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2012)

Wheelf dijo:


> Os agradecería que compartierais vuestras experiencias sobre todo con el condensador de coupling y los miller. Me estoy volviendo loco con las múltiples opiniones al respecto en otros foros, aquí parece que sois algo mas prácticos .  *No tengo claro el tipo.*


El tipo???? El de coupling de entrada debería ser de poliester x 100V, los de miller son cerámicos, preferentemente NPO, pero los comunes también andan bien.


----------



## Wheelf (Dic 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## crimson (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola Wheelf, yo tengo un P3A en modo bridge funcionando hace años, es excelente, simpleza y calidad. Fijate que los cerámicos que te dijo ezavalla sean de 100V como mínimo, porque hay una serie de 50V que suelen ponerse en corto. Por lo demás, es un equipo excelente. A veces los audiófilos suelen trenzarse en discusiones bizantinas, si el grave es consistente o el agudo es diáfano, pero aquí somos de la idea de no darles mucha bolilla, el equipo se arma, se disfruta y a otra cosa.
Saludos C


----------



## Wheelf (Dic 2, 2012)

Gracias Crimson, 

He visto docenas de post en otros foros, y en ninguno se menciona lo de los cerámicos , todos se decantan por styroflex o mica plateada.... 

Probare los cerámicos, y me olvido de cuestiones bizantinas como tu bien dices.

Gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 2, 2012)

dejo a sus consideracion la siguiente informacion, asi como la direccion en dodnde la encontre, saludos.                                                                            http://davbucci.chez-alice.fr/index.php?argument=elettronica/amplificatore/amplificatore.inc


----------



## luisitoloco22 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hola a todos, les comento que hace unas horas había publicado el diseño del esquema en cuestión hecho por mi, pero bueno, no hay problema, más que nada para lo había publicado para que vean una variante en la posición de los componentes, este diseño lo utilizamos en el último año de la secundaria técnica en aquel entonces y funcionó a la perfección, de hecho, me tiré el lance de publicarlo acá ya que en diyaudio.com hay variantes del diseño, pero bueno, acepto las reglas del juego y pido disculpas por lo sucedido, entiendo que no debería competir con el autor, pero al publicar el circuito esquemático es como que está compartiendo "a medias" pero compartiendo al fin, el circuito en cuestión, sin otro más, saludo atentamente al foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2019)

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> pero al publicar el circuito esquemático es como que está compartiendo "a medias" pero compartiendo al fin


Nonono. El autor comparte su diseño electronico, pero no comparte su PCB. Esta parte es muy compleja y te aseguro que tu circuito impreso no contempla las inductancias parasitas ni otros problemas derivados de un diseño del mundo real.
En diyaudio no existen estas restricciones y muchos lucran con su diseño, pero aca no pueden compartirse y así finaliza la historia.


----------



## luisitoloco22 (Nov 10, 2019)

inductancias parásitas?



crimson dijo:


> Hola Wheelf, yo tengo un P3A en modo bridge funcionando hace años, es excelente, simpleza y calidad. Fijate que los cerámicos que te dijo ezavalla sean de 100V como mínimo, porque hay una serie de 50V que suelen ponerse en corto. Por lo demás, es un equipo excelente. A veces los audiófilos suelen trenzarse en discusiones bizantinas, si el grave es consistente o el agudo es diáfano, pero aquí somos de la idea de no darles mucha bolilla, el equipo se arma, se disfruta y a otra cosa.
> Saludos C


coincido plenamente, lo armé y tiene buen desempeño. Le di rosca y aguantó por varias horas


----------



## ni (Nov 10, 2019)

Cada diseñador es libre de publicar o no su trabajo de forma gratuita ...
Rod Elliot y Aksa el primero vende pcb y el segundo vende kits, no todos quieren publicar su trabajo de forma gratuita como Mile Slavkovic o el fallecido dr Bora. Simplemente busquen otro diseño y ya, hay muchos.


----------



## Mj (Ago 9, 2021)

Éste es mi amplificador favorito, el que siempre armo por su respuesta en el sonido, fiabilidad. Lo he llegado a alimentar con +-94V con una carga de 4 Ohms y se oye tremendo. He notado que cuando le pongo los driver bd139 y bd140 y alimentado con +-42V pierde fuerza. He tenido la oportunidad de compararlo con el 260W de Pablin y este se oye mejor, principalmente en los bajos y el de Pablin se oyen las altas frecuencias mas resaltadas pero pierde en el bajo.


----------

